# vpn client connecftion problem

## casualx

hi there

I have a vpn connection problem

here is the output of syslog

```
Oct  5 15:32:05 localhost NetworkManager[1999]:    keyfile: updating /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/.keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0

Oct  5 15:32:05 localhost NetworkManager[1999]:    keyfile:     error: invalid or missing connection property 'connection setting not found'

Oct  5 15:32:05 localhost NetworkManager[1999]:    keyfile: updating /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/.keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0

Oct  5 15:32:05 localhost NetworkManager[1999]:    keyfile:     error: invalid or missing connection property 'connection setting not found'

Oct  5 15:32:51 localhost NetworkManager[1999]: <info> Starting VPN service 'pptp'...

Oct  5 15:32:51 localhost NetworkManager[1999]: <info> VPN service 'pptp' started (org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.pptp), PID 23223

Oct  5 15:32:51 localhost NetworkManager[1999]: <info> VPN service 'pptp' appeared; activating connections

Oct  5 15:32:51 localhost NetworkManager[1999]: <info> VPN plugin state changed: init (1)

Oct  5 15:32:51 localhost NetworkManager[1999]: <info> VPN plugin state changed: starting (3)

Oct  5 15:32:51 localhost NetworkManager[1999]: <info> VPN connection 'New VPN Connection' (Connect) reply received.

Oct  5 15:32:51 localhost pppd[23224]: Plugin /usr/lib64/pppd/2.4.5/nm-pptp-pppd-plugin.so loaded.

Oct  5 15:32:51 localhost pppd[23224]: pppd 2.4.5 started by nobody, uid 0

Oct  5 15:32:51 localhost pppd[23224]: Using interface ppp0

Oct  5 15:32:51 localhost pppd[23224]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

Oct  5 15:32:51 localhost pptp[23226]: nm-pptp-service-23223 log[main:pptp.c:310]: The synchronous pptp option is NOT activated

Oct  5 15:32:51 localhost pptp[23233]: nm-pptp-service-23223 log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 1 'Start-Control-Connection-Request'

Oct  5 15:32:51 localhost pptp[23233]: nm-pptp-service-23223 log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:739]: Received Start Control Connection Reply

Oct  5 15:32:51 localhost pptp[23233]: nm-pptp-service-23223 log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:773]: Client connection established.

Oct  5 15:32:52 localhost pptp[23233]: nm-pptp-service-23223 log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 7 'Outgoing-Call-Request'

Oct  5 15:32:52 localhost pptp[23233]: nm-pptp-service-23223 log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:858]: Received Outgoing Call Reply.

Oct  5 15:32:52 localhost pptp[23233]: nm-pptp-service-23223 log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:897]: Outgoing call established (call ID 0, peer's call ID 54912).

Oct  5 15:32:53 localhost pppd[23224]: MS-CHAP authentication failed: 

Oct  5 15:32:53 localhost pppd[23224]: CHAP authentication failed

Oct  5 15:32:53 localhost pptp[23233]: nm-pptp-service-23223 log[pptp_read_some:pptp_ctrl.c:544]: read returned zero, peer has closed

Oct  5 15:32:53 localhost pptp[23233]: nm-pptp-service-23223 log[callmgr_main:pptp_callmgr.c:258]: Closing connection (shutdown)

Oct  5 15:32:53 localhost pptp[23233]: nm-pptp-service-23223 log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 12 'Call-Clear-Request'

Oct  5 15:32:53 localhost pptp[23233]: nm-pptp-service-23223 log[pptp_read_some:pptp_ctrl.c:544]: read returned zero, peer has closed

Oct  5 15:32:53 localhost pptp[23233]: nm-pptp-service-23223 log[call_callback:pptp_callmgr.c:79]: Closing connection (call state)

Oct  5 15:32:53 localhost pppd[23224]: Modem hangup

Oct  5 15:32:53 localhost pppd[23224]: Connection terminated.

Oct  5 15:32:53 localhost NetworkManager[1999]: <warn> VPN plugin failed: 1

Oct  5 15:32:53 localhost pppd[23224]: Exit.

Oct  5 15:32:53 localhost NetworkManager[1999]: <warn> VPN plugin failed: 1

Oct  5 15:32:53 localhost NetworkManager[1999]: <warn> VPN plugin failed: 1

Oct  5 15:32:53 localhost NetworkManager[1999]: <info> VPN plugin state changed: stopped (6)

Oct  5 15:32:53 localhost NetworkManager[1999]: <info> VPN plugin state change reason: 0

Oct  5 15:32:53 localhost NetworkManager[1999]: <warn> error disconnecting VPN: Could not process the request because no VPN connection was active.

Oct  5 15:32:53 localhost NetworkManager[1999]: <info> Policy set 'eth0' (eth0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.

Oct  5 15:32:59 localhost NetworkManager[1999]: <info> VPN service 'pptp' disappeared

```

my kernel looks as the follows

```
Device Drivers --->

   Network device support --->

[*]Network device support

<M>   Universal TUN/TAP device driver support 

 Device Drivers --->

   Networking support --->

   <*> PPP (point-to-point protocol) support

   [ ] PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL)

   [*] PPP filtering

   <M> PPP support for async serial ports

   <M> PPP support for sync tty ports

   <M> PPP Deflate compression

   <M> PPP BSD-Compress compression

   <M> Microsoft PPP compression/encryption (MPPC/MPPE)

 -*- Cryptographic API  --->

   <M>   SHA224 and SHA256 digest algorithm

   <M>   SHA384 and SHA512 digest algorithms

   <M> Deflate compression algorithm

 Device Drivers --->

   Networking support --->

   <*> PPP (point-to-point protocol) support

   [ ] PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL)

   [*] PPP filtering

   <M> PPP support for async serial ports

   <M> PPP support for sync tty ports

   <M> PPP Deflate compression

   <M> PPP BSD-Compress compression

```

I installed the following packages

```
[I] net-dialup/ppp

     Available versions:  2.4.4-r25 2.4.5-r1 ~2.4.5-r2 ~2.4.5-r3 {{activefilter atm dhcp eap-tls gtk ipv6 mppe-mppc pam radius}}

     Installed versions:  2.4.5-r1(12:47:51 10/05/12)(gtk ipv6 pam -activefilter -atm -dhcp -eap-tls -radius)

     Homepage:            http://www.samba.org/ppp

     Description:         Point-to-Point Protocol (PPP)

```

```

[I] net-dialup/pptpclient

     Available versions:  1.7.1-r1^t 1.7.2-r2^t {{tk}}

     Installed versions:  1.7.2-r2^t(15:02:18 10/05/12)(-tk)

     Homepage:            http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Linux client for PPTP

```

```

[I] net-misc/networkmanager

     Available versions:  0.8.4.0-r2 ~0.9.4.0-r5 0.9.4.0-r6 ~0.9.4.0-r7 ~0.9.6.0 {{avahi bluetooth connection-sharing dhclient (+)dhcpcd doc gnutls +introspection kernel_linux modemmanager (+)nss +ppp resolvconf systemd vala +wext wimax}}

     Installed versions:  0.9.4.0-r6(15:32:03 10/05/12)(dhclient introspection kernel_linux nss ppp resolvconf wext -avahi -bluetooth -connection-sharing -dhcpcd -doc -gnutls -modemmanager -wimax)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/

     Description:         Network configuration and management in an easy way. Desktop environment independent.

```

```

[I] net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn

     Available versions:  0.9.4.0 ~0.9.6.0 {{gtk test}}

     Installed versions:  0.9.4.0(12:53:25 10/05/12)(gtk -test)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/

     Description:         NetworkManager OpenVPN plugin

```

```

[I] net-misc/networkmanager-pptp

     Available versions:  0.9.4.0 ~0.9.6.0 {{gtk}}

     Installed versions:  0.9.4.0(13:25:06 10/05/12)(gtk)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/

     Description:         NetworkManager PPTP plugin

```

----------

## casualx

I could solve it

I dont know there are two reasons that could be possible:

1st one is I compiled the packages with 

```
CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector-all -fpic -fpie -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 "
```

and recompiled it with simple 

```
CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"
```

but I think its cause I compiled it with a hardened sources kernel with grsecurity and pax enabled. in the past I noticed several errors when compiling with that.

im gonna give it a try again with 

```
CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector-all -fpic -fpie -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 "
```

----------

## casualx

problem is solved

CFLAGS are safe

----------

